# Natural Justice letter



## zarak (Jun 30, 2016)

I submitted NL reply before 4 months but still waiting for reply.........kindly advise what should i do now.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

zarak said:


> I submitted NL reply before 4 months but still waiting for reply.........kindly advise what should i do now.


What was NJL and why issue. how you responded


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

samage said:


> What was NJL and why issue. how you responded


@samage bro do you even check your PM?


----------



## zarak (Jun 30, 2016)

*Njl*

I got job responsibilities from my line manager but unfortunately our HR department didn't verified to CO and then they issued me NJL but now i got the same from HR and submitted to DIBP but still waiting for reply.


----------



## expatiate (Jul 26, 2016)

I think you have to wait


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

expatiate said:


> I think you have to wait


Yes, that will me be the right approach.


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

zarak said:


> I got job responsibilities from my line manager but unfortunately our HR department didn't verified to CO and then they issued me NJL but now i got the same from HR and submitted to DIBP but still waiting for reply.


Was your reference letter that was signed by line manager on company letterhead?


----------



## zarak (Jun 30, 2016)

*Njl*

Yes, it was on the Company letterhead.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

zarak said:


> Yes, it was on the Company letterhead.


I got grant after almost four months date of submission NJL response



Regards,


----------



## zarak (Jun 30, 2016)

*Njl*

Congratulations..........................................................


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

@zarak when you replied to the Co with the updated HR letter? Did your CO replied you at that time, acknowledging your submitted documents?


----------



## zarak (Jun 30, 2016)

*Njl*

Received system auto generated reply only, even i mailed also for updated status before 2 months but no response and replied 25th March 2016.


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi friends m also waiting from last 5 & half months after submitting reply of natural justice letter finger crossed


----------



## Rockrider (Jul 13, 2016)

Friends, I am new to forum and right now preparing for ACS processing.. Looking for a letter from my manager as HR will not help.

Please can someone let me know what is Natural Justice Letter?


----------



## expatiate (Jul 26, 2016)

Rockrider said:


> Friends, I am new to forum and right now preparing for ACS processing.. Looking for a letter from my manager as HR will not help.
> 
> Please can someone let me know what is Natural Justice Letter?


Natural Justice is an option provided to the immigration visa applicant given a chance to explain any incompatible findings that could lead a visa rejection.


----------



## Rockrider (Jul 13, 2016)

Oooh... Thanks buddy..


----------



## zarak (Jun 30, 2016)

Dear all, still waiting for NJL reply, almost completed 170 days....


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

Dear all,
I'm still waiting for 120 days now after NJL response.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi guys 

Been 5 months since co contact and 4 months since providing evidence on my NJ letter


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Seems like these natural justice things take very long . Called them last week and I was told your application is going through routine checks

Does anyone have any clues on how long we will need to wait 

It has been 1 year plus for my visa application as well


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Guys has anyone received any update on the open NJ cases


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

I got no update for my case either. its been ~5 months now.

they shld clear their backlogs.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

arunkareer said:


> I got no update for my case either. its been ~5 months now.
> 
> they shld clear their backlogs.


Yes let's hope so . I complete 6 months this week from CO contact with an NJ letter 

Called them last week to check what is happening . Response was the same standard stuff - checking on the documents you have provided


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

i am waiting from 110 days after replying to NJL.

still waiting fro verification


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

hi guys,

do any received any updates?


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

avi87 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> do any received any updates?


No updates have completed 160 days since document submission


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

Greg1946 said:


> No updates have completed 160 days since document submission


oh my god 160 days is too much, in few days it gonna complete half a year.

don't we have any other opportunity other than counting days....


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

what is the situation if we want to shift to other company?
do any one have any idea?


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

I got Natural Justice s57 PIC 4020(1) today morning. They could not able to verify my 2 or 3 duties with my previous employer.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

Dear Kamboj how DIBP verify your employment experience through calling either email to your workplace. and was you reference letter signed by HR manager either any other person.


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

*Natural justice letter*



Kamboj said:


> I got Natural Justice s57 PIC 4020(1) today morning. They could not able to verify my 2 or 3 duties with my previous employer.
> 
> Sent from mTalk


Dear Kamboj how DIBP verify your employment experience through calling either email to your workplace. and was you reference letter signed by HR manager either any other person.


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> Dear Kamboj how DIBP verify your employment experience through calling either email to your workplace. and was you reference letter signed by HR manager either any other person.


They made telephonic verification. I provided reference letter signed by Vice President.


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

*Natural Justice Letter*



Kamboj said:


> They made telephonic verification. I provided reference letter signed by Vice President.



Have you any skype id I am also cnc machinist and had apply for TRA asessment. lets chat together.


----------



## karunz (Feb 24, 2015)

Any update Greg? I submitted reply to my NJ letter on 10th of March 2016 and waiting since then


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

karunz said:


> Any update Greg? I submitted reply to my NJ letter on 10th of March 2016 and waiting since then


Nothing as yet


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

karunz said:


> Any update Greg? I submitted reply to my NJ letter on 10th of March 2016 and waiting since then


What was your reason for NJ


----------



## karunz (Feb 24, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> What was your reason for NJ


I lodged the application for skill 312112 with 65 points on 7th Oct 2015 and 1st CO contacted for employment verification on 8th Jan 2016, then NJ letter on 12th Feb. I replied on 10th March.

There were some mismatch in statements between me and my employer when the visa officer from New Delhi spoke to us but later we clarified both the statements and submitted the affidavits supported by proofs.My case is with GSM Brisbane. So lets see.....


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

karunz said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> > What was your reason for NJ
> ...


Cool wish you lock . Update when you hear from them. Will do the same


----------



## karunz (Feb 24, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Cool wish you lock . Update when you hear from them. Will do the same


Yep will do. All d best


----------



## karunz (Feb 24, 2015)

Any update anyone?


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

karunz said:


> Any update anyone?


No update . 7 months since co contact and 6 months since evidence submitted


----------



## karunz (Feb 24, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> No update . 7 months since co contact and 6 months since evidence submitted


7 months completed after NJ letter. Is it a good sign? My agent told me that in case DIBP is not satisfied then they reply in 3 months. Keeping fingers crossed. Also do they give the decision before the expiry of medicals or PCC?


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

karunz said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> > No update . 7 months since co contact and 6 months since evidence submitted
> ...


My medical has expired today. Pcc is valid till 30th Nov. not sure what I should expect


----------



## karunz (Feb 24, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> My medical has expired today. Pcc is valid till 30th Nov. not sure what I should expect


Greg did you tried contacting them through e-mail or phone call? Is your case also with GSM Brisbane?


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

karunz said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> > My medical has expired today. Pcc is valid till 30th Nov. not sure what I should expect
> ...


My case is with Adelaide. I contacted them in the last week of September and the guy told me that your application is coming back to the co and you should hear something when it gets reviewed. He told me that he would sent a note to the case officer. 3 Weeks since then have not heard anything 
Was trying to contact since morning,however for some reason the phone gets connected and keeps ringing with no response


----------



## karunz (Feb 24, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> My case is with Adelaide. I contacted them in the last week of September and the guy told me that your application is coming back to the co and you should hear something when it gets reviewed. He told me that he would sent a note to the case officer. 3 Weeks since then have not heard anything
> Was trying to contact since morning,however for some reason the phone gets connected and keeps ringing with no response


Don't worry. Lets hope for the best !!!!


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

Greg1946 said:


> My case is with Adelaide. I contacted them in the last week of September and the guy told me that your application is coming back to the co and you should hear something when it gets reviewed. He told me that he would sent a note to the case officer. 3 Weeks since then have not heard anything
> Was trying to contact since morning,however for some reason the phone gets connected and keeps ringing with no response


hey,

may be you can expect in few days


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

Mine is too with Adelaide and the CO name is Sophie.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

avi87 said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> > My case is with Adelaide. I contacted them in the last week of September and the guy told me that your application is coming back to the co and you should hear something when it gets reviewed. He told me that he would sent a note to the case officer. 3 Weeks since then have not heard anything
> ...


Hope so . Trying to be positive


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Any update guys


----------



## karunz (Feb 24, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Any update guys


Nothing yet. Greg did they replied to your mails?


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

No update for me too. Very frustrating. It's been 192 Days (27+ Weeks) since I've replied to the NJL. God knows what are their timeslines for NJL cases. There should be some way to escalate this to their manager.
FYI: my CO is also Sophie.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

arunkareer said:


> No update for me too. Very frustrating. It's been 192 Days (27+ Weeks) since I've replied to the NJL. God knows what are their timeslines for NJL cases. There should be some way to escalate this to their manager.
> FYI: my CO is also Sophie.


We are all in the same boat. Earlier they used to take 5 months on NJ and now it seems like a never ending story 

I mahe a call to them every 3 weeks and the answer is routine checks 

Had raised a complaint in August and the reply was generic in nature 

Very tempted to raise an igis complaint, however their site mentions they only look at cases with asio - which is ideally security clearance 

Anyways all we can do is keep our hopes alive 

My case officer is some person called Denise


----------



## karunz (Feb 24, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> We are all in the same boat. Earlier they used to take 5 months on NJ and now it seems like a never ending story
> 
> I mahe a call to them every 3 weeks and the answer is routine checks
> 
> ...


Medicals and PCC expired. No response. Loosing hopes


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

My pcc and Medicals have also expired . Asked the contact center whether we should proactively get it done. They said wait till the co request for it


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

Guys,

Any update this week for NJL Cases?


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

I replied NJL on 13 january 2016 & visa granted on 6th May 2010 in less than four month....


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks Samage...

Seems like they dont work or give grants as fast as starting of the year.

They should clear backlogs now.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

arunkareer said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any update this week for NJL Cases?


Seems like they are taking longer these days 

I have replied to NJ on 16th April and waiting 

Some others with similar timelines with NJ are waiting as well


----------



## karunz (Feb 24, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Seems like they are taking longer these days
> 
> I have replied to NJ on 16th April and waiting
> 
> Some others with similar timelines with NJ are waiting as well


Replied on 10th March 2016. Don't know what the DIBP process is. Our files are somewhere resting in peace with least priority. Loosing patience as well. We are in a fix and hanging in between. Have paid $7200 fees for family PR.


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

karunz said:


> Replied on 10th March 2016. Don't know what the DIBP process is. Our files are somewhere resting in peace with least priority. Loosing patience as well. We are in a fix and hanging in between. Have paid $7200 fees for family PR.


Reply on 10-Mar, thats way too long wait. I can imagine how frustrating that would be. May be more checks are done bcoz of more no. of applicants.

But I think you should escalate this through complaint form on DIBP website. 

Seems like NJL files are resting in some corner of their office.


----------



## karunz (Feb 24, 2015)

arunkareer said:


> Reply on 10-Mar, thats way too long wait. I can imagine how frustrating that would be. May be more checks are done bcoz of more no. of applicants.
> 
> But I think you should escalate this through complaint form on DIBP website.
> 
> Seems like NJL files are resting in some corner of their office.


Only God or DIBP knows about the checks going on. We have been to Australia twice for family vacations. I called up GSM Brisbane on 2nd October and they said routine processing is going on. Seems like an unending wait now. Lets see.....


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

Seems like phone call option ended today. We can't call the call center now. They have discontinued the call service.

This is stupid. Ppl like us have no chance to connect now with them. Wait could last an year or more.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Honestly I don't think the contact centres have been of any support. I have been on the forum for over a year now and have not seen a single concrete update post discussions with the contact center 

I agree it used to make us feel better and we knew there was some way to connect in between dead salience 

The guys ideally should have empowered their contact center to provide information in a way that people don't have reasons to contact frequently. Such drastic steps in the day and age of communication does not really make a lot of sense 

Anyways we are at their mercy so have no option but to take things as they come. 

The only hope for some of us waiting for over a year is to keep our hope alives and be positive on the outcome irrespective when it is bestowed on us


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Honestly I don't think the contact centres have been of any support. I have been on the forum for over a year now and have not seen a single concrete update post discussions with the contact center
> 
> I agree it used to make us feel better and we knew there was some way to connect in between dead salience
> 
> ...


Agreed... They never gave anything concrete however, I did get some crucial info one time when they said my files hasnt been open yet after NJL reply. 
But this is not good, in such era of seamless communication, its frustrating not to know what going on at that side.

Best of luck to all those who are in similar positions like us. Keep us updated if you get any info.


----------



## karunz (Feb 24, 2015)

Any expert or genius on this forum who can tell us what exactly is going on? How many more years to go? Even USA has a new President now and Mr. Modi has done an excellent job. Lot of experts and consultants are there but no one has an answer to this. Or may be we have to wait till next birth. Quite frustrating. Wake up DIBP


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I also received the letter of natural justice due to incomplete telephonic verification by the attendent at my office. The attendent consider it a marketing call and didnt tell them exactly. Now i hav to reply within 28 days from 11 nov. I filed visa on 11 aug2016. I am trying to clear all my points at my best.

Can anyone tell me that they can again ask for some docs or this is my final or last attempt to represent?

Sent from my SM-E500H using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

harvy dhiman said:


> Hello everyone,
> I also received the letter of natural justice due to incomplete telephonic verification by the attendent at my office. The attendent consider it a marketing call and didnt tell them exactly. Now i hav to reply within 28 days from 11 nov. I filed visa on 11 aug2016. I am trying to clear all my points at my best.
> 
> Can anyone tell me that they can again ask for some docs or this is my final or last attempt to represent?
> ...


You get only one attempt - ensure you provide all required details and display high integrity in your response - all the best 

NJ is not a scary thing as long as we can justify with evidence. The only thing be ready for is a possible delay 

I have been waiting since 16th July - 7 months since NJ response


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> You get only one attempt - ensure you provide all required details and display high integrity in your response - all the best
> 
> NJ is not a scary thing as long as we can justify with evidence. The only thing be ready for is a possible delay
> 
> I have been waiting since 16th July - 7 months since NJ response


Hey Greg, I think you responded on 16 April (and not July) like mine.


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Any update this week for NJL cases?


----------



## karunz (Feb 24, 2015)

arunomax said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any update this week for NJL cases?


Nothing yet. Hope they didn't went for scuba diving with our files  Anyhow lets see if this works "Fruit of patience is always sweet"


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't see any chance of getting anything this year. its been 376 days (1yr+) for my case and no update from CO. :'(

Very frustrating this all is for NJL case people. I see ppl who logged in Aug, Sep, this year getting grants in Nov itself.
And now there is no way to contact them at all.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Totally frustrating. Can't just figure out what these guys are up to 

I have now completed 15 months and 7 months since NJ reply 

I feel they have put all old cases on hold and are focusing on new cases 

2016 is done for us I believe. We can only hope something in the new year 

Delays like this used to be seen only on cases from high risk countries due to security checks, not sure what has changed in their process where regular applicants are being harassed


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Totally frustrating. Can't just figure out what these guys are up to
> 
> I have now completed 15 months and 7 months since NJ reply
> 
> ...


You are right, we all were supposed to get something or the other by the end of this year, or infact this month end. 
But this is very very disappointing. Feeling totally Helpless, even more now since the call center has been discontinued and they have replied to my mails not to ask for status again over mail. What do we do? there should be more transparent process.


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

Any Update this week guys?


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

arunomax said:


> Any Update this week guys?


It has been 35 days since I submitted NJL Reply tO DIBP. Nothing heard anything from them till now.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kamboj said:


> It has been 35 days since I submitted NJL Reply tO DIBP. Nothing heard anything from them till now.
> 
> Sent from mTalk


Did DIBP call the person for verfication who s name was on letter head either any other person in your workplace which become the reason of NJL letter.


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> Did DIBP call the person for verfication who s name was on letter head either any other person in your workplace which become the reason of NJL letter.


Yes....in my case that happened! 
AHC called and I wasn't in the office, so he made some genral enquiry to receptionist, rather than HR or askig for the name on letter head....

And NJ....  

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

To All NJL Cases: Any Update this Week?


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

arunomax said:


> To All NJL Cases: Any Update this Week?


No nothing has happened at least in my case !!!

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Seems like we are going to transition into 2017 for our grants


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

NJL Guys, Please share any update here, if you get. Seems like no light for NJL Cases this year.


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

Came across this thread today, might offer some hope to all NJL cases

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/1186881-190-natural-justice-letter.html


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

enygma said:


> Came across this thread today, might offer some hope to all NJL cases
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/1186881-190-natural-justice-letter.html


Thanks, the above thread is indeed useful  
Best of Luck to all.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Any update guys - most of us who have njs are waiting for too long . Complete 8 months post NJ reply today


----------



## karunz (Feb 24, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Any update guys - most of us who have njs are waiting for too long . Complete 8 months post NJ reply today


Nothing yet. Pray and Hope


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

Any updates from friends of friends? any news would be welcome.


----------



## karunz (Feb 24, 2015)

Any update guys?


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

Not yet....

Our patience are getting tested!

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi I had posted on some threads on the 6th of January 

On 5th January I had received a communication from the co asking me to redo my Medicals and pcc


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

none from my side...


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

Greg1946 said:


> Hi I had posted on some threads on the 6th of January
> 
> 
> 
> On 5th January I had received a communication from the co asking me to redo my Medicals and pcc


Thats a positive sign..

One of my friend got grant after 15 days of submitting medicals & PCC. His case was also a natural justice he got his grant today after around 4 months of submitting NJ Reply.



So stay positive good things are on the way..

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Recently I received the NJL from the DIBP. Initially I uploaded my experience letter and the statutory declaration from my 1st company team lead. Unfortunately my company was acquired by the other company. Because of that Company website, phone and address are changed. DIBP send me NJL saying that 1. Phone number not valid 2. Website not found. 3. They found my new company name from the internet and tried to reach the HR and other sources some random employee with limited knowledge gave the negative feedback about my old company operating address .

Now I contacted my company they provided me the letter mentioning the new company name along with ( Formally know as XXxX ) along with my employment experience letter. Also I have below documents to support. Please let me know in case of any other document required.

1. NJL Cover letter - Brief overview about my previous company and my association.
2. HR letter - With new company and old comany name along with my experience.
3. HRmail id for verification 
4. Payslip all the months 36months payslips.
5. Bank Statements - All the years
6. Form 16
7. Appointment letter
8. Confirmation letter
8. Rewards n Recognization certificate
9. Resignation acptance 
10. Experience letter - already uploaded but doing it again

Regards,
Sai


----------



## Viveknagpal (Jun 30, 2016)

Guys I got a NJL on 8th of Nov 2016, filed my visa in 2015 Dec, replied to letter on 15th Nov 2016. Got some positivity from u all. Let's all hope for best ??


----------



## karunz (Feb 24, 2015)

Has anyone got an proper reply to the processing time emails sent to DIBP instead of the standard replies?


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Please let me know the process of replying to NJ. I uploaded all the documents and sent mail including all the supporting documents. Do I need to perform any other action from my end. Do I need to change the status in immi account ( Currently it showing Received ).


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

If you have done both, replied and uploaded, then that's enough I guess. Now the wait starts...


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

Any update on finalization this week?


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi (Sep 6, 2015)

arunomax said:


> If you have done both, replied and uploaded, then that's enough I guess. Now the wait starts...


Thanks Arunomax. Already I was waiting from Nov 2015.


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

It has been 3 & half months since I replied Natural Justice Letter. Is it the right time to call DIBP to know what is status of application.



What do you guys think about it ? Please suggest.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Kamboj said:


> It has been 3 & half months since I replied Natural Justice Letter. Is it the right time to call DIBP to know what is status of application.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, Would you mind to share why did you get NJL letter?


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

sanjeewa said:


> Bro, Would you mind to share why did you get NJL letter?


DIBP did not able to verified my 3-4 duties i performed 6 years back with my previous employer. 

Sent from mTalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Kamboj said:


> DIBP did not able to verified my 3-4 duties i performed 6 years back with my previous employer.
> 
> Sent from mTalk


That is unfortunate. All the best for your grant!


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

What docs you submitted in regard to that NJ? 

I got the NJL for the same reason.


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

@Sai_Lakshmi

Same here. Original wait from Nov 2015


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

Guys we are a group of 10 applicants on WhatsApp all are Natural Justice Applicants. I would like to invite all who are intrested to join us on WhatsApp can PM me contacts number.



Thanks.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kamboj said:


> Guys we are a group of 10 applicants on WhatsApp all are Natural Justice Applicants. I would like to invite all who are intrested to join us on WhatsApp can PM me contacts number.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who they call the dibp to your employer i mean the person which you mentioned on reference letter either any other person and why they reply against you


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> who they call the dibp to your employer i mean the person which you mentioned on reference letter either any other person and why they reply against you


They contact both HR and HOD. But they did not contact to the person who issued the reference letter. They called to HR and said we want to talk HOD.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Syamkumar (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi expats,

Could you please suggest me that employment verification will happen for every applicant? 
As per ACS they deducted 4 years of my exp, they will verify my previously deducted company employment verifications also?

I was given SD's for all companies. couple of my responsibilities were a bit more exagatited in the SD's, what if they found in emp verification?

My ACS and visa application is also launched. What should i do now?


----------



## peysab (Mar 25, 2016)

Kamboj said:


> Guys we are a group of 10 applicants on WhatsApp all are Natural Justice Applicants. I would like to invite all who are intrested to join us on WhatsApp can PM me contacts number.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can I send u my number so u can add me to whatsapp group? I could not find from where I can send PM


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

peysab said:


> How can I send u my number so u can add me to whatsapp group? I could not find from where I can send PM




Would you mind to share why did they request NJL from you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Syamkumar said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> Could you please suggest me that employment verification will happen for every applicant?
> As per ACS they deducted 4 years of my exp, they will verify my previously deducted company employment verifications also?
> ...


Not every applicant receives employment verification, though it wouldn't surprise me if they did more thorough checks on applications that are easier to fake. It could well be that they will follow up on an application that has only SDs. To be honest I would be suspicious. I can't tell you what to do, but I can tell you that if you've submitted a fraudulent application the penalties can be very severe.


----------



## peysab (Mar 25, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Would you mind to share why did they request NJL from you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they couldn't locate the company since the company has been shut down.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

peysab said:


> they couldn't locate the company since the company has been shut down.


Unfortunate situation.


----------



## Saadi (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello mates, 

I applied earlier last month and my overseas employment was verified on Mar 16 without any problem but my onshore employment verification call was unattended as no one was on the desk on Mar 20. 

Since then, they didn't give it another try. 

After reading all these NJL posts, It feels like they will send me NJL on next CO contact?


----------



## soatta (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi Saadi,

Could you please share the update on your case? did you get NJL and if so have you been able to satisfy the CO? I'm looking for timelines as to when/if you got the NJL and what stage are you at now?


----------



## bunnychhabra (Sep 12, 2016)

*Advice needed .. urgent*

Guys I applied as a wholesaler 133312 for VISA 190 and got a NJ on 8th November. I replied to the NJL on 20th November and am waiting till now. The proofs I uploaded i my reply was:
1. A video of my warehouse.
2. A video of way to my warehouse (2 approaches)
3. A govt. certificate stating my warehouse as my place of work
4. A video of my office and all the staff working in it.

Now the problem is that due to some unavoidable circumstances I had to sell that warehouse and move somewhere else on rent. Now, shoulj I upload the required documents proving that? Basically it depends on if they will visit again or not.

My case is a 100 % geniune and anybody in my trade in my area can vouch for me being a wholesaler.

PLEASE GUIDE!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bunnychhabra said:


> Guys I applied as a wholesaler 133312 for VISA 190 and got a NJ on 8th November. I replied to the NJL on 20th November and am waiting till now. The proofs I uploaded i my reply was:
> 1. A video of my warehouse.
> 2. A video of way to my warehouse (2 approaches)
> 3. A govt. certificate stating my warehouse as my place of work
> ...


You should file a Form 1022 giving the new address

Cheers


----------



## sandeep19791206 (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi Everyone 

I need your opinion in my brother’s 489 visa application.
He lodged his file on 21/012/2016 as a baker , CO contacted on 16 January 2017, work experience physical verification on 21 November 2017. Then then like everyone his status changed to further assessment.

Now on 29th of March 2018 he got an invitation to comment IMMI s57 Natural Justice,

1.They have raised the issue like he was in neighbouring shop when they arrived there. ( someone was come to clean the oven and he went to his owner’s brother’s shop to request him to Drop that guy to the bus stand and came back to the bakery within 5-6 minuets)

2. When department officer visited the premises it appears as though you have never worked in the capacity of a baker but rather you handle the customers at counter. ( that day owner was not at shop because her wife was admitted in hospital, therefore my brother was looking after the customers and baking of products. And also they have one retail shop and one warehouse where they bake major products, and on retail shop they only do small productions, I think that’s why they raise this concern 

3. The owner of the business confirmed that they do not issue the salary slip( as I told you owner was not their, his father was their who does not know the documentation)

4. The pay slips provided indicate that your salary was higher compare to the person who was working longer than you. ( the worker, who they asked his salary was only a helper not main baker and only help in baking process, he is an illiterate person who doesn’t have any other skill. They are paying my brother’s more than him because of his skills)

5. The owner was not able to provide any record of your employment ( as I told you he was not present in the premises, and when they ask if officers want to contact they can provide his contact number but they said no need to call him)

Besides the department officer asked him many quotations and he gave all right answers and also they ask him to bake something, which he did. And officer stop him when he made half tray of cookies and said I trust you. No need to bake all.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

i am sorry, but too many buts... consult MARA agent.


----------



## sdilshad (Jun 28, 2016)

sandeep19791206 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I need your opinion in my brother’s 489 visa application.
> He lodged his file on 21/012/2016 as a baker , CO contacted on 16 January 2017, work experience physical verification on 21 November 2017. Then then like everyone his status changed to further assessment.
> ...


Hi ,
What's the update of your brother's case?? I tried to pm you .


----------



## sandeep19791206 (Mar 31, 2018)

My brother has withdrawn the file. Just wondering if he can apply again or not. If anyone can help?
Thanks


----------



## Musa71 (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi everyone..
1)I had applied for student visa 500 in Nov 2018. Got interview in Dec . Unfortunately received 1st NJL in Jan. Because CO found irrelevant info about my intership from the company where i did it. After that i provide them all evidence for 1st natural justice.


2) in Feb. 2019 for the 2nd time CO made a call in company to confirm about the information that i provided as an answer, and had a conversation with the comapny owner and my supervisor. But CO raised the issue that they were not confident.
And i got 2nd NJL to comment.
I provide all evidence for the 2nd time and attach a original letter from the comapny owner.

3) in march CO asked me to re-send my COE . I generated new COE and send to CO in 8 days

Stressed &Waiting for the grant .

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sandeep19791206 said:


> My brother has withdrawn the file. Just wondering if he can apply again or not. If anyone can help?
> Thanks


As he has withdrawn voluntarily, there is no ban on him applying 

But this time also for all practical purposes, there will be a very severe scrutiny of his claims 
Probably even more intense then last time

Only if he is confident that this time he will pass the scrutiny, there is any sense in applying, otherwise it’s just throwing good money after bad money

Cheers


----------

